# 510 installation



## kev mac (5/7/15)

I'm interested in replacing ,upgrading the 510 pin w/a spring loaded type on my God mod 180s any modders out there that can offer advice ? If its out of my league I'll take it to an electronic repair shop. There's nothing wrong w/the mod which I really like just that smy is a co.w/ some good ideas yet they tend to cheap out in some areas, that I find ridiculous .Most vapers would gladly pay a few bucks more for a spring load 510 pin


----------

